# San Diego Century Bicycle Tour - 5/16/09



## San Diego Century (Feb 19, 2009)

*SDC - 
3rd Year Event *
1000+ riders - Three distances, all challenging, especially the 103 mile.
Looking to build the best set of bike rides we can so we need rider suggestions on what works best for:


SAG Food
Post-Race Party Ideas
Rider necessities (maps, etc.)
Rider extras
http://www.EncinitasRace.com/sdc

Thanks from the crew at SDC!


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

hamburgers off the grill after the century.... MMMmmm


----------



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

I did this ride last year. I ride the Swamis Loop all the time, but it was fun to do it as part of an organized event. To answer your questions:

SAG Food -- There was a great selection of snacks and fruit. The water needs to come from bottled water -- not the hose bib. One sag stop was filling the water coolers from the hose at the side of the building and then filling our bottles from the cooler!

Post-Race Party Ideas -- Have a post-ride party. When we got the the finish, there was literally no one there. We finished in plenty of time, too. Finally one person came out and gave us our post-ride mugs and off we went. Have a party with music, burgers, salads, drinks, etc. Maybe set some vendor booths up and have a real post-ride event. There's plenty of room at Mira Costa College to do this.

Rider necessities (maps, etc.) -- You have this one covered pretty well. The sweep and support vehicles were everywhere and very responsive. Some clearer course markings would help, though.

Rider extras -- the choice of a coffe mug as a post-ride gift was not the best thing to try to ride home with. T-shirts might be everywhere, but they are useful, easy to transport and make great conversation starters. How about adding a cap, socks or sunscreen to the goodie bag?

Overall, this is a good event and it is well-organized. I was surprised to learn that proceeds go to the CAF organization. This should be promoted more -- it would boost attendance as people would like to support such a worthy cause as Challenged Athletes. Thanks for putting this ride together, I will definitely do it again.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

I couldn't find an elevation map. Did I miss it? Or does anyone know the 103mi elevation?


----------



## sdjeff (Sep 4, 2008)

*Profile on web site*



ejr13 said:


> I couldn't find an elevation map. Did I miss it? Or does anyone know the 103mi elevation?


Go to the web site, select "Course Descriptions and Maps" from the buttons on the left, then scroll down to "Maps, Mileage Charts, and Elevations" - there is a link to a PDF with a profile chart in it. No mention of total climbing, but I'd guess 5k-6k feet. Highest elevation reached is el. 1855 on the 67 between Poway Rd and Ramona.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks sdjeff. Got it.


----------

